# SBN Roll Call and info



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Abram Hart + White Maxima = 8675309 PM me for my cell phone.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck this weekend Abram, be sure to list your team on your scoresheets. The Ocean Center is a great venue.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Abram, make SURE you listen to Steve Cook's truck while you're there. It's a black avalanche. AMAZING vehicle.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck this weekend!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Abram Hart aka "8675309" on his impressive 3rd place finish in a tough Modex field at SBN!! And he got Zapco BOS!


----------

